# Resetting your Router through command Prompt?



## savagebunny

These commands are for releasing the IP address on your computer's LAN card. You gotta physically go to your router and unplug it to reset it.


----------



## Deegan

if you can connect to the router in question from a pc mine has restore factory defaults.


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *savagebunny* 
These commands are for releasing the IP address on your computer's LAN card. You gotta physically go to your router and unplug it to reset it.

\\

Well I seen a widget that said "Reset Router" . And I know those commands are for releasing your ip address and flushing your DNS cache...but surely there is SOME way you can recreate it?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deegan* 
if you can connect to the router in question from a pc mine has restore factory defaults.

Well it's my router. Sort of was wanting to make a 1 click thing to fix it...Like click shortcut>Router gets reset. Without having to walk upstairs to do it.


----------

